# how to play dcr files?



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2006)

can someone plz tell me how to play dcr files which i recieved
in this months digit cd
the game verti golf 2


----------



## blueshift (Oct 5, 2006)

Its a Macromedia Director file. You need a Shockwave player to open these files.
Heres download link: *www.adobe.com/products/shockwaveplayer/

Its actually a plugin for browser(IE). So you need to open with Internet Explorer.


----------

